# Bronies of SS.Org



## Hemi-Powered Drone

If anyone seeing this is unaware, a brony is an older fan, usually male, of the fantastically amazing show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.







No, this isn't a joke, the show is legitimately awesome. Watch it for yourself and decide.







 

Of those that watch, how many of us are there?


----------



## Sicarius

What the fuck


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The 4 Most Unexpected Fan Bases in Pop Culture | Cracked.com

It takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## ibanezcollector

Sicarius said:


> What the fuck



x2 im sorry this is so cliche and well dumb as shit. Grown men watch good cartoons not girls stuff


----------



## Choop

But it's so ironic!!! ^______________________________^


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Choop said:


> But it's so ironic!!! ^______________________________^



That's not it at all. That's what I thought the appeal was at first, then I realized "Damn, son, this is a good show." It's just so pure and uncorrupted that it's refreshing in this world. Plus it makes references and innuendo that's meant for the older crowd yet goes straight over little kids' heads.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> That's not it at all. That's what I thought the appeal was at first, then I realized "Damn, son, this is a good show." It's just so *pure and uncorrupted* that it's refreshing in this world. Plus it makes *references and innuendo that's meant for the older crowd* yet goes straight over little kids' heads.



Huh?


----------



## ivancic1al

^ Yeah man I'm not seeing those....


----------



## Labrie

Oh yeah I watch little kids cartoons all the time...


...oh wait, that's because I have a ten month old son 

 can't believe this is real.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*Alright guys, lets keep it civil. *


----------



## ST3MOCON

I'm not too tough to watch a cartoon. I love adventure time and angry beavers. Im down for anything  my mind is open. When I get home I'll watch the link I've heard about this brownie phenomenon.


----------



## Sicarius

Cartoons are fine, I grew up on the mid 90s X-Men.

But this.

What is this world coming to?


----------



## The Grief Hole

There is a shop near my work that has racks and racks of the old my little pony toys. The guy who owns it absolutely loves them, so no surprises. 

I have to say though I couldn't see any of the adult orientated humour you mentioned. Maybe some other clips for a better example? The adult humour was something I though was funny about sponge bob.

Re: the cracked article. A huge sub genre of Japanese manga is 'boys love'. Essentially gay love stories, they are hugely popular with female audiences, young and old. One of my 12 year old students writes her own.


----------



## Don Vito

I watched the show to see if there was anything up.

Not bad, but I don't see it as being any different from other kid cartoons. I remember when I first encountered bronies. Early 2011, Team Fortress 2 brony server. Confusion.


----------



## caskettheclown

Brony here! Although that should be obvious since my avatar is Rainbow Dash!


Most Bronies act like its the greatest thing to happen to the world but its not. Don't get me wrong I like the show... a lot.

Its just a good show. It is very pure and uncorrupted and I think its fairly original.


Plus the ponies are sooooo damn cute!


----------



## JPhoenix19

FWIW, it gets more entertaining later in season 1, and definitely in season 2. I particularly like Discord in the first two episodes of season 2.

Yeah, I'm kind of a brony if you couldn't tell by the avatar. But my (almost) 3 year old daughter is into it so that's my excuse.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JPhoenix19 said:


> FWIW, it gets more entertaining later in season 1, and definitely in season 2. I particularly like Discord in the first two episodes of season 2.
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of a brony if you couldn't tell by the avatar. But my (almost) 3 year old daughter is into it so that's my excuse.



Discord is great, especially with how simmilar they made him to Q. I wonder if that was before or after they cast John de Lancie.



caskettheclown said:


> Brony here! Although that should be obvious since my avatar is Rainbow Dash!
> 
> 
> Most Bronies act like its the greatest thing to happen to the world but its not. Don't get me wrong I like the show... a lot.
> 
> Its just a good show. It is very pure and uncorrupted and I think its fairly original.
> 
> 
> Plus the ponies are sooooo damn cute!



Yeah, one of my friends is like that. She pretty much only talks about Ponies and it gets awkward sometimes.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Some people have weird habits but this is the creme de la creme


----------



## caskettheclown

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Some people have weird habits but this is the creme de la creme



Really? This is the most weird habit to you? Oh well different strokes for different folks.



The thing that gets me is that some people blow it wayyyyy out of proportion.

I consider myself a Brony and am not ashamed of that but i'm not one of those people who go nuts and talk about it twenty four seven. I really only talk about it with other people who enjoy the show.


On the other hand, some people look at Bronies as social outcasts and treat them differently because of it. Its weird. Overall its just a show that people like to watch. Let people enjoy it.


I just don't like when people take it to extremes, on either end of the spectrum I guess...


----------



## Fiction

Where's Cabinet? I recall him being quite the fanboy.


----------



## nickgray

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Some people have weird habits but this is the creme de la creme



Seriously? Have you actually tried watching it? I've just finished the first episode and it's kind of... good. Gonna watch the second episode tomorrow. I mean seriously, where exactly does the line between the child fiction and adult (whatever that is) fiction lie? Alice in Wonderland, for instance, is considered to be children literature, which seems extremely strange to me, 'cause it's one damn strange book.

Though I've only watched one episode, it seems to me that people who dismiss the show (which I did at as well until now) as some silly cartoon for little girls. Which it kind of is to an extent. But not really. It's certainly more than watchable to adult audience.


----------



## Empryrean

Somebody post links to where I may watch an episode. 

also; I watch adventure time if that means anything to anyone 
Adventure Time With Finn & Jake-"Shut Your Face" - YouTube


----------



## skeels

Hmmmmmm...



Care Bears anyone?






My favorite is Too Loud Bear....


----------



## mikemueller2112

I usually think the internet is an amazing and great thing...but things like this feed the other side of the argument.


----------



## Fiction

What's up everyone's ass today. Stop complaining someone else likes a show you don't.


----------



## ivancic1al

Empryrean said:


> Somebody post links to where I may watch an episode.
> 
> also; I watch adventure time if that means anything to anyone
> Adventure Time With Finn & Jake-"Shut Your Face" - YouTube




Ah, but Adventure Time was created to be a humorous show in the first place... It doesn't really hold the same "it's funny because it's ironic" value.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Asrial

My little pony is win.
Seen all the episodes.
If I could, I'd have a desktop fluttershy and pinkie pie.
Damnit science. Damnit Faust. 

I still miss Cow & Chicken, but this is the best modern cartoon in this decade. You just can't argue with that. Fosters home got last decade, and before that, it was PPG.
Faust is a cartoon goddess.


----------



## Dethonator

You guys have no idea how good it feels to be new to a forum and find this.


----------



## guitareben

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic | Know Your Meme

For those who are confused 

Also, they are cute as hell. Going to try watching one :O Wish me luck


----------



## caskettheclown

ALSO It has a lot of cameo's in it that you might not expect. Couple of Dr. Who's and some characters from the Big Lebowski!


----------



## Xaios

caskettheclown said:


>



Haven't seen the show, but seeing this pic makes me think that it's My Little Ponies as filtered through the mind of Tim Schafer.


----------



## skeels

Dethonator said:


> You guys have no idea how good it feels to be new to a forum and find this.



Welcome!







No... ?

No Care Bears?


----------



## SpaceDock

This makes me feel a lot better about being a trekkie, no offense guys.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

My enterance into bronydom can be described to eerie amounts of accuracy to by the episode two weeks ago, Read It and Weep. I was home from school, sick. A couple of my friends were telling me to watch it and, when I exhausted all other things to do, I watched the episode Sonic Rainboom. I didn't want to like it, but I did. Then I tried to hide it until I slipped up and made reference to the episode. Now its much easier not feeling like I had to hide it, I hang out with a shitload of bronies!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SpaceDock said:


> This makes me feel a lot better about being a trekkie, no offense guys.



I guess you aren't acquainted with Discord.






Played by John De Lancie. You probably know him as playing this guy.






And Discord is an obvious, though a tad silly, homage to Q.


----------



## Sicarius

Asrial said:


> My little pony is win.
> Seen all the episodes.
> If I could, I'd have a desktop fluttershy and pinkie pie.
> Damnit science. Damnit Faust.
> 
> I still miss Cow & Chicken, but this is the best modern cartoon in this decade. You just can't argue with that. Fosters home got last decade, and before that, it was PPG.
> Faust is a cartoon goddess.


-_- We're only 2 years into the decade... This show isn't going to last that long. You're all seeming to realize that not much lasts too long on the big CN.

The misadventures of Flap Jack was supposed to be great, but is that even still showing? 

Now they have Adventure Time, and the other one about a tall Blue Jay, and we all know those aren't going to be relevant for too much longer.

It's just a cartoon, guys, you'll find something else to get giddy over in a few months, hopefully it's busty women.


----------



## Demiurge

I probably know way too much about the goings-on at the Jersey Shore, so I am not in a position to judge with regard to TV habits. Gotta ask, though, is this some thing where the makers of the cartoon took an older IP and deliberately made it appealing to a demographic outside of what many would assume it to be?


----------



## Raaaaal13

Its so awesome to log in today and see this. I got into the show not too long ago but its definitely a favorite. I was wondering why so many memes were being made about it and I started watching...and now I'm hooked. It certainly helps that this show plays on The Hub along with my favorite current show on tv, Transformers Prime. As far as reasoning for watching the show, its actually enjoyable to me. I couldn't stand the garbage cartoons being plastered on tv nowadays. All the shows on Cartoon Network seem that they're only watchable if you're on some form of hallucinogen. Really glad to see this pop up.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Demiurge said:


> I probably know way too much about the goings-on at the Jersey Shore, so I am not in a position to judge with regard to TV habits. Gotta ask, though, is this some thing where the makers of the cartoon took an older IP and deliberately made it appealing to a demographic outside of what many would assume it to be?



No, Hasbro wanted a show for that would appeal to children, yet remain watchable to their parents. To do that, they hired Lauren Faust, the woman responsible for Power Puff Girls and Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends. They didn't expect it to be at all popular with young men, especially in the 18-34 demo.


----------



## Sicarius

The power of Irony is really the only thing this generation of teens has going for it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> The power of Irony is really the only thing this generation of teens has going for it.



Please explain.


----------



## Sicarius

Your generation has somehow turned irony, into their own little super power.

Show for girls:: internet cult following started on the internet by boys/man-children

It's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Fiction

It's definitely not the fact they like the show?


----------



## Sicarius

Nope.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Choop

Fiction said:


> It's definitely not the fact they like the show?



I think the fact that this thread exists proves it's more about the ironic following (the I'm in the brony club! thing) than just appreciation for the show. The word "brony" is even a shot at irony. I mean the show is watchable, but I'm not sure it's so great that it must become part of one's identity...especially older dudes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eh, Its not really my thing to be honest. And I'm kinda biased against bronies because of a few bad egg's I've met. They like to tout that "love and tolerance" stuff and.... lets just say they need to practice what they preach.  
I know its not good to generalize, I've met and see a few good bronies (Especially the people on this forum), but .

The show's decent. I couldn't get into it though. Then again, the only shows I can still watch from my childhood are Ed, Edd, & Eddy and Johnny Bravo. I'm into the Discovery Channel and History channel now.  And I'm ever so slowly getting back into anime, but I really doubt I will fully get back into it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I have honestly never heard of a Bronie before...


----------



## Sicarius

Choop said:


> I think the fact that this thread exists proves it's more about the ironic following (the I'm in the brony club! thing) than just appreciation for the show. The word "brony" is even a shot at irony. I mean the show is watchable, but I'm not sure it's so great that it must become part of one's identity...especially older dudes.


Brony is Bro + Pony, the word itself isn't related to the obvious love affair they have with irony and MLP.


----------



## Choop

Sicarius said:


> Brony is Bro + Pony, the word itself isn't related to the obvious love affair they have with irony and MLP.



I understand the root words lol. But it's totally about irony itself. "Bros" typically "Guy" guys, liking ponies (typically something that little girls want more than anything in the world, and even more, a cartoon show about ponies meant for young girls).

To clarify, brony is a combination of something masculine with something that isn't. I mean, I understand it's kind of a joke name, but I think it's also telling.


----------



## Sicarius

you're reading too far into it.

seriously, the average "Bro" isn't capable of this kind of high level intelligence.


----------



## Choop

Sicarius said:


> you're reading too far into it.
> 
> seriously, the average "Bro" isn't capable of this kind of high level intelligence.



It's extremely likely that I am...

Oh also, I didn't want to imply that people who like the show are dumb. It just seems like a joke that's been way drawn out, in my personal opinion. If somebody actually legitimately likes it, watch it by all means!


----------



## Sicarius

reading too far into it

or a mythic bro capable of high level thought?


----------



## Fiction

Yeah definitely, you're average bro would be like;

"Duuuuuuuuuuuuudeeeee, Bro and Pony... Brony, fawx yeahhh!" *Headbutts other brony*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bronies = furry <3's ???


----------



## Sicarius

I was once called a furry in BF3. I was rather confused.

Anyway. This Brony thing, what're we gonna do if someone says, "anypony" or "everypony"?

I say we resort to violence like real men, and punch 'em in the arm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sicarius said:


> what're we gonna do if someone says, "anypony" or "everypony"?



That, I admit, gets on my nerves a bit.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> I say we resort to violence like real men, and punch 'em in the arm.



I once punched someone in the arm, they ducked I hit their shoulder dislocated a finger and broke my hand.

Violence sucks, man


----------



## Dethonator

Sicarius said:


> I was once called a furry in BF3. I was rather confused.
> 
> Anyway. This Brony thing, what're we gonna do if someone says, "anypony" or "everypony"?
> 
> I say we resort to violence like real men, and punch 'em in the arm.







I remember those days on FacePunch.

I take that MLPFIM is rather a new concept on SevenString, so let me fill some of you curious lurker people, through my personal journey.





It all began some time last year in March. I was a college freshman and just discovered the internet. Well, not really. I occassionally dropped by 4chan when I was in high school, before it became a super-NSFW site, and I made a couple of demotivational posters here and there during my senior year of HS. Anyway, my college had free wifi, and I needed to burn time until the next time, so I visited some sites, my favorite at the time was this forum called Facepnch, which is full off Steam/Half-Life/Gmod/PC Gamer fanboys. You know. I noticed a few references to the show, and I eventually stumbled upon know your meme. Now, believe it or not, KYM gets a lot of hate from the internet community, partially because it is so professional that it makes memes lose their edginess. Aperently they are own by Sony, but that's another story. Regardless, the article it had bronies was well-done, so I actually decided to watch it. Oh, I had feeling it was all just a stupid, hipster irony gimmick.





I went into to the first 7 minutes of the episode, didn't really like it, and my impatience got the best of me. I proceeded to class, and for got about it. However, I left the tab on chrome on, so I eventually found it late at night. I got better to do, and my insomnia was trying its best to keep me up, so I decided to watch. The characters were rather interesting, but they felt stereotypical. Then again, perhaps I was too judgmental. What really threw me off was at the end of the 2nd episode(it was a two part episode) where the ponies essentially went "Mighty-Morphin Power Rangers" and combined their elements of Harmony(special talisman-thingies they went on a quest for) and essentially destroyed Nightmare moon by making her taste the mother-bucking rainbow beam they fired at her. It just reminded me of Powerpuff girls, and then I remembered that the creator of the show is none other than Lauren Faust, who worked on it, along with Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.





Anyway, it turns out that the first two episodes were kinda gimmicky, but I kept watching, and what really inspired me was the YouTube comments. All I read were people reading the statistics of the video, that it was most popular for men ages 18-25, 25-40 and girls 18-25. Basically, college-aged "kids" and some older gents. And then there were comments like how manly the show is, or how the commentor has a test tomorrow, yet he chooses more pony. I stayed up all night watching the episodes.





Next thing I knew, I joined the MLP thread on FacePunch. Then, I noticed that there is a whole freaking music scene forming in the fandom, mostly just electronic covers/remixes. I figured "what the hell" and made some shitty metal covers of the show's songs. Before I knew it, I got featured on Equestria Daily, the most well-known brony news site, and I gradually got some followers. A little less than 1800 subscribers on youtube at the moment. Knowing that this is SS, my skills are sub-par, but that is why I joined this site, to learn and become better at what I apparently do now.





Sadly, the thread on FP attracted to many trolls. A lot of people really hate bronies on FP, and the mods felt that eliminating ponies would solve it, because like some of these folks here, they felt that it's just a dumb trend that will just fade away, like a meme. OH, were they wrong. We left the old forums, started our own forums, our own servers, our own websites, and did a lot of DIY stuff. We became an internet subculture. 

It didn't stop there, meetup groups eventually started happening, and I joined the NYC one. Our first BronyCon happened in June 2011, less than 100 of us showed up. September, we got 300. January, nearly 1000. This summer, we estimate 4000, so we rented out the Meadowlands Expo. In the last three BronyCons, we actually had directors and voice actresses show up. This summer, we are having the creator, Lauren Faust confirmed, along with John de Lancie. He played Q in Star Trek. He plays Discord in My Little Pony.





But the grand question is why, right? To sum it up, if you are a fan of animation, just like if you are a fan of guitars, you will like this show. The artists don't need to rely on script to make the right facial expressions, the voice acting is spot on, and the character development is pretty damn mature for a kid's show. Heck, it has reached a point where you no longer have to say "...for a kid's show." The homages it makes are stuff your grandparents can appreciate, and it doesn't really rely on innuendo or pop-culture parodies to be charming. It isn't a conspiracy by the evil toy-makers of Hasbro to sell toys, they actually are going on a new model to make a good show. It has reached a point where even background characters with a few seconds of air time are given so much attention by the fans.





But of course, there is more; you come for the ponies, you stay for the bronies. This fandom has the nicest people, and they are really encouraging if you're an artist or a musician. Again, everybody is DIY, most of the brony musicians are barely pushing 20 and are now given the opportunities to come out of their shells. Personally, I owe a lot to bronies for getting me into more progressive stuff, and even becoming tolerant of some electronic music. Plus, I learned a few things here and there regarding production. Granted, in my respective opinion, I suck as a musician, but I still feel honored that there are people who actually care about what I write. And hey, we have been around for only 1 year. We actually raised several thousands of dollars for charity events, and I'm even collaborating on a huge charity album. Plus, I met a lot of cool real-life friends and band members. And what ties us together s that bronies have a lot of things in common with each other, especially internet humor, old TV shows, and all that artsy stuff. 

Everytime we ever meet someone from the press or the show, and these are from honest, hard-working folks, the first thing they tell us is that they have never, in their entire lives saw a fandom like ours develop so quickly. We got really good artists, musicians(not me, haha) who are almost on par with professionals, and we even got video games being made. It is surreal, but it is happening. I don't really consider myself much of a weirdo, in all honesty. Sure I like ponies, but I have other hobbies and I'm not really that depressed or agressive. But I'm also hearing inspiring stories of how MLP, and the fandom, changed peoples lives for the better. When you take a step back, you realize it isn't really about trying to be ironic or hip, it's actually just an appreciation of animation, a culture, and of course, Love and Tolerance.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What in the absolute fuck did I just read? 

Also I cant tell if troll or not....


----------



## Fiction

You just read the works of our new SchecterWhore junior. Only instead of informative music theory it's ponies.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Or the new explorer.


----------



## guitareben

So, after watching one and a half episodes (Gotta sleep eventually)... 

I want to watch the rest O.O (and that half)


----------



## Fiction

I was going to say the love-spawn of explorer and schecterwhore, but my brain hurt imagining the outcome.


----------



## Pooluke41

Wait, so if I pretend to be a brony I can advertise my music?


----------



## Asrial

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Bronies = furry <3's ???



This caught my eye.

There's a difference, but it isn't actually that far away from the truth, but that might be connected with not knowing what a "furry" actually is.

A furry is a person that endorses cartoons and sketchings of humanoid creatures bearing resemblance to a certain animal. A furry can also, but is not restricted to, be into furry pornography, which is what a furry normally is referred to on the "mainstream internet outlets".
Within that area, there is TONS of greyzones, but everything between people with cat-ears and speaking dogs can be categorized as furry, yet are still totally different.

A brony is a person that endorses a cartoon with great quality and more immature nature, where the characters are usually, but not restricted to, being non-humanoid.

Brony-culture and furry-culture can interlace, and it is possibly the closest thing to a furry you will ever find without being an actual furry.
But I beg you, for the love of god, don't google "rule 34" on MLP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Asrial said:


> people with cat-ears



To my knowledge, that's a neko, and I think some furs get pretty annoyed when they're referred to as "Furry".


----------



## XEN

Here are three reasons why I won't even try to watch this:
1. I can't stand today's cartoon art style. I started out with Grandizer (classic giant robo anime) in 1977 and have loved anime ever since; the more graphic and violent the better. American cartoons, with very few exceptions, have never appealed to me visually which makes it impossible for me to appreciate the story line.
2. I like shows with characters I can identify with. Personalities aside, I think I might find it difficult to relate to a teal or mauve pony.
3. My wife. I can't tell how many times I've tried to give shows a chance and heard her chime in with, "When did you grow a vagina?"


----------



## Dethonator

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What in the absolute fuck did I just read?
> 
> Also I cant tell if troll or not....



No, not a troll post, I actually meant most of it. Again, I was in a pretty similar position like most of you, but I eventually got warped in.


----------



## Dethonator

Fiction said:


> You just read the works of our new SchecterWhore junior. Only instead of informative music theory it's ponies.



Oh God, no.


----------



## Randy

As someone who watches a LOT of cartoons, I've tried to get into this and I can't. I like shows/cartoons that start each episode off totally new and whenever I've tried to watch MLP, I turn there and there's some kinda backstory I'm missing and remain confused too long to acclimate. 

I'm sure it's very entertaining, though.


----------



## Sicarius

Dethonator said:


>


I ignored your entire post because this was the first thing in it.

also:
I always thought a Furry was a person who dressed up in an animal costume, and then went and fucked someone else while they, too, were dressed in an animal costume.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ed, Edd, & Eddy


Dude....Ed,Edd, & Eddy is amazing.

Edbro 4 life

Courage is still my favorite though. It's a show that actually gets better as you mature.


----------



## Dethonator

Sicarius said:


> I ignored your entire post because this was the first thing in it.
> 
> also:
> I always thought a Furry was a person who dressed up in an animal costume, and then went and fucked someone else while they, too, were dressed in an animal costume.



Rude.


----------



## Raaaaal13

To Dethonator: It was really cool to read that post. Nice to see someone give a full explanation on why/when they became a fan. Also not to derail this thread, but I wanted to know when is the next convention? I know that the NYC one was this past January but I haven't heard of any other ones. Anyways on to the current topic at hand: I don't see why people can't just accept the fact that people like a show for what it is. I understand if someone doesn't like something and I respect their opinion in all instances. I wouldn't dare try shoving anything down someones throat, but when I initially clicked on this thread, I expected to see people legitimately discussing the show, not bashing it and its fans. To clarify(I really shouldn't have to though): I'm not into the show for the "irony factor". To be honest, it actually didn't hit me until I saw this thread haha. I started watching out of curiosity and then I got hooked. Thats it.


----------



## Dethonator

At the moment, there are two big conventions: BroNYCon and Everfree NW. BroNYCon is on June 30, this time at NJ, and Everfree is in August in Seattle. So far, there isn't a European Bronycon, yet, but I have been in talks with AcousticBrony regarding having one in 2013.

More info:
http://bronycon.org/

http://everfreenw.com/


----------



## Raaaaal13

Dethonator said:


> At the moment, there are two big conventions: BroNYCon and Everfree NW. BroNYCon is on June 30, this time at NJ, and Everfree is in August in Seattle. So far, there isn't a European Bronycon, yet, but I have been in talks with AcousticBrony regarding having one in 2013.
> 
> More info:
> BronyCon - Home
> 
> Everfree 2012 - A My Little Pony Convention



Thanks for the heads up! I live in AZ so it'll be a bit tough but I'll try making it to BroNYCon. Never been to that side of the world, might as well make a trip of it haha.


----------



## Randy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ed, Edd, & Eddy and Johnny Bravo





kennedyblake said:


> Dude....Ed,Edd, & Eddy is amazing.
> 
> Courage is still my favorite though. It's a show that actually gets better as you mature.



Couldn't do Ed, Edd and Eddy or Cow and Chicken, and had *some* trouble with Courage because of how stupid (not meant to be an insult, meaning they actually made the characters dumb) they were. Billy & Mandy/Evil Con Carne were... eh, on the fence. Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo and, to some degree, Powerpuff Girls were cool with me.


----------



## Sicarius

Dethonator said:


> Rude.


Yeah, well, you like a little girl's show about magic ponies.

I wasn't really big on any of the 90s and early 00s Cartoon Network shows, except for Billy and Mandy. Kids Next Door wasn't bad, just enough noise to pass the time.

seriously, these guys need some DBZ, Gundam Wing, some Ronin Warriors, and a little Zoids.


----------



## leandroab

BRONIS GONNA BRON


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Hellsing.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Nope.



But it is.



Choop said:


> I think the fact that this thread exists proves it's more about the ironic following (the I'm in the brony club! thing) than just appreciation for the show.



No, I wanted to see if there was anyone else that watched the show and wanted to, I don't know, discuss it in an open forum? I guess the Movies, Books, TV & Media section of a discussion forum isn't the right place for discussing a TV show.



Choop said:


> The word "brony" is even a shot at irony. I mean the show is watchable, but I'm not sure it's so great that it must become part of one's identity...especially older dudes.





Choop said:


> I understand the root words lol. But it's totally about irony itself. "Bros" typically "Guy" guys, liking ponies (typically something that little girls want more than anything in the world, and even more, a cartoon show about ponies meant for young girls).
> 
> To clarify, brony is a combination of something masculine with something that isn't. I mean, I understand it's kind of a joke name, but I think it's also telling.


 


No, it's just a portmanteau of bro and pony, and that's what the fandom calls itself. It's the same as Star Trek fans being Trekkies, Doctor Who fans Whovians, and Firefly fans Browncoats.



Sicarius said:


> This Brony thing, what're we gonna do if someone says, "anypony" or "everypony"?


 
I do admit that annoys the fuck out of me.



Raaaaal13 said:


> I don't see why people can't just accept the fact that people like a show for what it is. I understand if someone doesn't like something and I respect their opinion in all instances. I wouldn't dare try shoving anything down someones throat, but when I initially clicked on this thread, I expected to see people legitimately discussing the show, not bashing it and its fans. To clarify(I really shouldn't have to though): I'm not into the show for the "irony factor". To be honest, it actually didn't hit me until I saw this thread haha. I started watching out of curiosity and then I got hooked. Thats it.


 

That was why I started the thread, so we could discuss the show. It's a thread on a forum, anyone that doesn't like the show can just avoid it.







Sicarius said:


> seriously, these guys need some DBZ, Gundam Wing, some Ronin Warriors, and a little Zoids.



Whoa, whoa whoa, now where the hell did any of us say we didn't like those shows? They're fantastic! I miss Zoids, actually.


----------



## nickgray

Sicarius said:


> Yeah, well, you like a little girl's show about magic ponies.



Well, some of us are secure enough about our masculinity and are actually comfortable watching "a little girl's show about magic ponies". Some of us, though, apparently are not.

You know, judging by some of the posts in this thread and by overall reaction of some people over the internet, it seems mind boggling that *grown men* are feeling uneasy about a cartoon for kids. That's just... hilarious.


----------



## Sicarius

nickgray said:


> Well, some of us are secure enough about our masculinity and are actually comfortable watching "a little girl's show about magic ponies". Some of us, though, apparently are not.
> 
> You know, judging by some of the posts in this thread and by overall reaction of some people over the internet, it seems mind boggling that *grown men* are feeling uneasy about a cartoon for kids. That's just... hilarious.



This isn't about being secure or not in one's own sexuality. This is about *grown men* watching a cartoon for *little girls*.

I love RomComs, and musicals, and plenty of other things that aren't deemed "masculine". But I'm not above ridiculing another man for watching a little girl's cartoon show.

That's what's fun about being an adult male. If you do something stupid, you're going to get your balls busted.

Idgaf what you watch, but if you're going to openly watch My Little Pony and identify yourself as a "brony" and you expect complete understanding instead of the outpouring of ball busting, then that's pretty naive thinking.

But that's just me.


----------



## Choop

dragonblade629 said:


> No, I wanted to see if there was anyone else that watched the show and wanted to, I don't know, discuss it in an open forum? I guess the Movies, Books, TV & Media section of a discussion forum isn't the right place for discussing a TV show.
> 
> No, it's just a portmanteau of bro and pony, and that's what the fandom calls itself. It's the same as Star Trek fans being Trekkies, Doctor Who fans Whovians, and Firefly fans Browncoats.




I mean, technically we're all discussing the show in this thread..XD

It is, but it also is an ironic joke name. It's what the fandom calls itself because the majority are guys, usually older than the targeted demographic, and guys surely aren't supposed to like pastel colored cartoons about ponies, right? (that's the irony. I mean people can like whatever, but it's just not expected for older men to like a little girl show, hence irony). I mean surely you can understand my post you quoted. 

Browncoats, whovians, and trekkies don't imply gender-specificity nor are a joke (except maybe trekkies..to people who hate star trek haha), however I can see what you mean by it being just another fandom label.



nickgray said:


> Well, some of us are secure enough about our masculinity and are actually comfortable watching "a little girl's show about magic ponies". Some of us, though, apparently are not.
> 
> You know, judging by some of the posts in this thread and by overall reaction of some people over the internet, it seems mind boggling that *grown men* are feeling uneasy about a cartoon for kids. That's just... hilarious.



Don't turn this into a conflict for masculinity, it's silly and nobody has anything to prove. I have watched the show, and am not uncomfortable watching it. Wasn't necessarily bad, but IMO wasn't great. I just don't understand the huge following really (the internet presence really makes it feel much larger than it probably actually is).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Choop said:


> I mean, technically we're all discussing the show in this thread..XD
> 
> It is, but it also is an ironic joke name. It's what the fandom calls itself because the majority are guys, usually older than the targeted demographic, and guys surely aren't supposed to like pastel colored cartoons about ponies, right? (that's the irony. I mean people can like whatever, but it's just not expected for older men to like a little girl show, hence irony). I mean surely you can understand my post you quoted.
> 
> Browncoats, whovians, and trekkies don't imply gender-specificity nor are a joke (except maybe trekkies..to people who hate star trek haha), however I can see what you mean by it being just another fandom label.



It's not a joke, that was a coincidence. Remember, the word came from /b/.


----------



## Choop

dragonblade629 said:


> It's not a joke, that was a coincidence. Remember, the word came from /b/.



How can a label be a coincidence? And I know, and /b/ isn't entirely serious last I heard. IE: it's a joke name that got embraced.

edit: To clarify, I get what you're trying to say, but I doubt it was coincidental. It became a label when it got embraced so openly by guys. Mostly. Except for the occasional girl who may adopt the label as a joke in itself because a girl isn't really a "bro" so to speak.


----------



## Sicarius

If there's anything in this world I hate, it's Hipsters, and Trekkies.

And those weird guys that like pastel colored ponies. 

wait a minute....


----------



## nickgray

Sicarius said:


> This isn't about being secure or not in one's own sexuality. This is about *grown men* watching a cartoon for *little girls*



You haven't actually watched it, have you?



Choop said:


> Don't turn this into a conflict for masculinity, it's silly and nobody has anything to prove



Um... why the hell not? That's pretty much the whole issue with people ridiculing it - because they _consider_ it to be a "cartoon for little girls" and that for some reason it is _considered_ to be unacceptable for adult men to watch this kind of thing because... I dunno why. Just because.

I'm not just talking about MLP, mind you, it's much broader than that. How about Harry Potter's adult covers? You think that wasn't related to "masculinity" and "maturity" issues? What about heavy metal being ridiculed as music for adolescents? As I've said, a much broader issue.


----------



## Sicarius

nickgray said:


> You haven't actually watched it, have you?
> 
> 
> 
> Um... why the hell not? That's pretty much the whole issue with people ridiculing it - because they _consider_ it to be a "cartoon for little girls" and that for some reason it is _considered_ to be unacceptable for adult men to watch this kind of thing because... I dunno why. Just because.
> 
> I'm not just talking about MLP, mind you, it's much broader than that. How about Harry Potter's adult covers? You think that wasn't related to "masculinity" and "maturity" issues? What about heavy metal being ridiculed as music for adolescents? As I've said, a much broader issue.


I have no interest in watching a show about magic ponies, so no, I haven't.

It's considered a "cartoon for little girls" because that's what it is... This isn't a show that was created for boys and girls, it's My Little Pony. A Hasbro toy that was marketed to young (little) girls, and turned into a terrible TV show in the 80s. They saw how much they were raking in with Transformers and said, "Fuck it, let's resurrect something else." You are getting symantic about nothing, and making this about gender security when it's nothing about it.

Its about a group of men, identifying themselves as die hard fans of a TV cartoon created for young girls, and then getting upset when they're made fun of about it, as though they're completely clueless as to why it's happening in the first place. _*Completely ignoring or forgetting the fact they're identifying themselves as diehard fans of a cartoon created for the amusement of young girls to get them to buy My Little Pony merchandise and memorabilia.*_ 

NO one is seriously taking your gender security into question, except you with the anti-brony crowd. So grow up, and be tolerant and loving like the fucking ponies say to do.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Actually it was meant to appeal to all audiences, that's why they hired Lauren Faust as creative director/producer for the first season. The massive appeal in the 18-34 demo, though, was unexpected.


----------



## Sicarius

Yes I'm sure we've all read the Wikipedia article about it by now, so you can stop quoting it.


----------



## nickgray

Sicarius said:


> I have no interest in watching a show about magic ponies, so no, I haven't



Well, that kind of sums it up quite nicely.



dragonblade629 said:


> Actually it was meant to appeal to all audiences



Indeed. That's what really surprised me about the show. I finally decided to watch one episode just for the hell of it and to be honest, it was nothing like I was expecting it to be. Turns out, Friendship is Magic is just a nice, cute cartoon that can be appealing to anybody.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> So grow up, and be tolerant and loving like the fucking ponies say to do.



I don't even watch the show, but these guys seems pretty tolerant, and you're busting your nut over this. Maybe you should read everything you've said, watch the show and learn some tolerance.

People liking MLP isn't ironic, what you just said is ironic and highly hypocritical since this whole thread you have just ridiculed everything without even watching the show.

E: I mean, I dont even understand why you're here? You're not going to give the show a chance, but you feel the need to write paragraphs upon paragraphs about people who do like it being idiots.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Yes I'm sure we've all read the Wikipedia article about it by now, so you can stop quoting it.



Then do you understand it isn't just a show for little girls? The one in the 80s, yeah, that was a rainbow colored vomit of commercialism marketed to little girls. Not this one.


----------



## Choop

nickgray said:


> You haven't actually watched it, have you?
> 
> 
> 
> Um... why the hell not? That's pretty much the whole issue with people ridiculing it - because they _consider_ it to be a "cartoon for little girls" and that for some reason it is _considered_ to be unacceptable for adult men to watch this kind of thing because... I dunno why. Just because.
> 
> I'm not just talking about MLP, mind you, it's much broader than that. How about Harry Potter's adult covers? You think that wasn't related to "masculinity" and "maturity" issues? What about heavy metal being ridiculed as music for adolescents? As I've said, a much broader issue.



Starting your reply with "Um..." makes you seem kind of arrogant, and also makes it seem like you may not know what you're talking about, so maybe that isn't the best way to open up (unless that's what you were going for, and for that I say "nice work").

I haven't watched it much, I think like 3 or 4 episodes (with my roommate, when we were trying to dissect its popularity). I wouldn't say it's *unacceptable* for adult men to watch it, but adult men definitely weren't the target audience and it's probably not considered a norm for adult men to like a cartoon like mlp. Are you trying to say it was a cartoon created with adult men in mind? Of course we can like whatever we want. I like spongebob and that cartoon is definitely not specifically aimed at my age group haha. However I don't identify with a label about liking spongebob or kid shows or something, even though it may be slightly ironic that I would be a guy who likes spongebob.

I only say to not bring masculinity into it because I could just as easily say that "I'm comfortable with my masculinity, but you're getting pretty defensive about this MLP thing", and then you could say "prove it" (your masculinity, at which moment you dismiss everything I say because I am in your opinion, not comfortable with my masculinity however logical my arguments are), and I wouldn't be able to unless I confessed to being a rabid fan and a brony, which I'm not. It's lazy and we wouldn't get anywhere.

I'm not trying to shit on the show. I guess what I'm trying to do is challenge those who are self-proclaimed bronies with a question about why you really like the show. Is it actually that awesome, or is it a fad-like internet phenomenon? 

Just food for thought.


----------



## Sicarius

dragonblade629 said:


> Then do you understand it isn't just a show for little girls? The one in the 80s, yeah, that was a rainbow colored vomit of commercialism marketed to little girls. Not this one.


Just because a show is "deemed" suitable for everyone, doesn't mean it was created and marketed for them..



Fiction said:


> I don't even watch the show, but these guys seems pretty tolerant, and you're busting your nut over this. Maybe you should read everything you've said, watch the show and learn some tolerance.
> 
> People liking MLP isn't ironic, what you just said is ironic and highly hypocritical since this whole thread you have just ridiculed everything without even watching the show.
> 
> E: I mean, I dont even understand why you're here? You're not going to give the show a chance, but you feel the need to write paragraphs upon paragraphs about people who do like it being idiots.


The last thing I'd "bust my nut" over would be My Little Pony. I've far too attracted to real women, to even consider bestiality, cartoon or real.

Men liking My Little Pony is ironic, that's the point that's been made over and over now. I don't have to be tolerant, I don't have to be anything, because I've never claimed to be in any group that promotes such things. 

I've also never called anyone an idiot either :/


----------



## nickgray

Choop said:


> Starting your reply with "Um..." makes you seem kind of arrogant



Wasn't trying to be.



> and it's probably not considered a norm for adult men to like a cartoon like mlp



By whom? As I've said, it's a much more broad issue. Some people consider heavy metal to be music for teenagers. Some shy away from reading Harry Potter in public. There is no "norm" and quite frankly, who cares what people _consider_ to be something? At the end of the day, there will always be people who will tell you how and what you should think.



> Are you trying to say it was a cartoon created with adult men in mind?



No, but I would say that it's perfectly watchable by anyone. The creators probably have tried to appeal to the parents who watched the show with their kids and it sort of... misfired a bit.



> However I don't identify with a label about liking spongebob



So if you don't identify with a label about liking spongebob, why do you think every person who likes MiF should? The "Brony" thing is amusing, but nobody forces you to call yourself a Brony if you enjoy this cartoon. I don't, for instance, though I might use it in an joking/sarcastic kind of fashion.



> but you're getting pretty defensive about this MLP thing



Actually, the thing that bothered me the most is this guy who didn't even watch it, but apparently knows all about it. Then, of course, there's this "it's a show for little girls and that's why you shouldn't watch it" type of argument. Iron-proof, dare I say.



> Is it actually that awesome, or is it a fad-like internet phenomenon?



I've already said it in my previous post, but I'll just repeat it: I thought it was a fad-like phenomenon at first, decided to finally watch one episode just for the hell of it, and guess what? It was nothing like I expected it to be. Turns out, it's a nice, perfectly watchable cute cartoon.


----------



## Fiction

No no no, bust your nut, meaning, you're putting way to much effort into something (arguing something that has no relation to you).

Not having super happy fun time 

For the record Prince is a terrible artist, he is a man that dresses in purple and wears make-up, pretty ironic, I think his fans should tolerate the fact that I hate him and think his fans are sucked into the irony not the actual content of his music.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Fiction said:


> No no no, bust your nut, meaning, you're putting way to much effort into something (arguing something that has no relation to you).
> 
> Not having super happy fun time
> 
> For the record Prince is a terrible artist, he is a man that dresses in purple and wears make-up, pretty ironic, I think he's fans should tolerate the fact that I hate him and think his fans are sucked into the irony not the actual content of his music.



I think he was being facetious.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> No no no, bust your nut, meaning, you're putting way to much effort into something (arguing something that has no relation to you).
> 
> Not having super happy fun time
> 
> For the record Prince is a terrible artist, he is a man that dresses in purple and wears make-up, pretty ironic, I think his fans should tolerate the fact that I hate him and think his fans are sucked into the irony not the actual content of his music.


DON'T YOU DARE TALK ABOUT PRINCE THAT WAY. The man is a guitar genius, and has always done what he wanted with his music.

I understand where you're coming from with this, but don't ever talk about Prince that way.


----------



## Fiction

So now you can tolerate these guys beloved cartoon & those remarks about prince will disappear.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> DON'T YOU DARE TALK ABOUT PRINCE THAT WAY. The man is a guitar genius, and has always done what he wanted with his music.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from with this, but don't ever talk about Prince that way.



I almost posted a similar sentiment but I wanted so much to see your reaction that I withheld.


----------



## Xaios

Waaay too much seriousness in this thread.

Sicarius: The way you're currently acting is akin to someone that judges and mocks a person based on what kind of music they listen to. It's the whole "he likes deathcore so he's a faggot," routine. It's unconstructive and, frankly, immature, so don't.

Bronies: Just because someone dislikes your movement essentially on principal doesn't inherently mean they're "not giving it a chance." I don't like emo. If you make me listen to an emo band, even if they're the greatest emo band on the face of the earth, I'm not going to like it. Why? It's emo. And yet, the Earth continues to spin with an axial tilt of 23 degrees relative to its orbit, so just nod and move on.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> So now you can tolerate these guys beloved cartoon & those remarks about prince will disappear.


It's never going to happen. You're allowed your own opinions, but I'll kill you with a plastic spoon you bad mouth Prince like that again.


dragonblade629 said:


> I almost posted a similar sentiment but I wanted so much to see your reaction that I withheld.


I'm watching you, Brony.



Xaios said:


> Waaay too much seriousness in this thread.
> 
> Sicarius: The way you're currently acting is akin to someone that judges and mocks a person based on what kind of music they listen to. It's the whole "he likes deathcore so he's a faggot," routine. It's unconstructive and, frankly, immature, so don't.
> 
> Bronies: Just because someone dislikes your movement essentially on principal doesn't inherently mean they're "not giving it a chance." I don't like emo. If you make me listen to an emo band, even if they're the greatest emo band on the face of the earth, I'm not going to like it. Why? It's emo. And yet, the Earth continues to spin with an axial tilt of 23 degrees relative to its orbit, so just nod and move on.



That's actually the kind of person I am. Not the faggot part, that's just rude. But I will make fun of my friends for liking shitty music.


----------



## Fiction

Then the remark stays, there's a whole ocean between your plastic spoon and my throat.


----------



## Don Vito

How long is the natural estrus cycle for horses?


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> Then the remark stays, there's a whole ocean between your plastic spoon and my throat.


I'll find a way. I got that Irish determination.


----------



## Dethonator

Choop said:


> I'm not trying to shit on the show. I guess what I'm trying to do is challenge those who are self-proclaimed bronies with a question about why you really like the show. Is it actually that awesome, or is it a fad-like internet phenomenon?



That has been under my mind for some time now. If it was really a fad, it would have died early 2011. But the fact is, it is getting larger and more complex by the day, and it is essentially now seen as an actual subculture, not only on the internet, but in real life.

Again, it is a extremely weird concept if you look at it from a distance. Like I mentionned, I sat down and watched it with high skepticism. I sat through 5-8 episodes in one sitting with a clear mind, and it was just a breath of fresh air from all the other stuff I watch. At the same time, it actually isn't boring. It grew from intriguing to captivating for me by 10 episodes. 

This guy explains it better:


----------



## Pooluke41

To be honest, I have tried to watch the show and to me it was just rainbows and lolipops,don't get me wrong I fucking love cartoons, I fucking love Spongebob (even though it is inferior to most Cartoon network shows) I fucking love Billy and Mandy, CatDog, Dexters Lab, Courage the cowardly dog, johnny bravo and all of those shows, but this, this isn't my thing at all, I find it too 'pansyish' for my tastes. Maybe I'm just Skeptical and it is the next best thing since sliced bread, but It's too soppy and sweet for me to get into, I don't really like the plots, It's like family guy and djent to me, some love it, some hate it.

But what I don't understand is why you call yourselves "bronies", I accept that you like the show but I don't get this adoration. I mean, I like Metalocalypse but I don't call myself a Klockateer, I like spongebob but I don't call myself a Spongebro, I like Dexters Laboratory but I wouldn't call myself a Dextite.

I honestly can't understand this.

Someone explain it to me, please.


----------



## Sicarius

At heart, we're all Klokateers.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> At heart, we're all Klokateers.



Move over bronies, Klokateers are here to stay.


----------



## Dethonator

Pooluke41 said:


> But what I don't understand is why you call yourselves "bronies", I accept that you like the show but I don't get this adoration. I mean, I like Metalocalypse but I don't call myself a Klockateer, I like spongebob but I don't call myself a Spongebro, I like Dexters Laboratory but I wouldn't call myself a Dextite.
> 
> I honestly can't understand this.
> 
> Someone explain it to me, please.



It's an internet thing, I guess. Bronies are typically fans of TF2, Minecraft, YouTube Poops, videogame music, and some of other "retro stuff." Basically, if you are into internet remix subculture, this show is the show as it is basically a sandbox for artists. Also, there is a lot of interaction with the creators of the show and the fans. The wall that divides them is more transparent to a point where the fans actually affect the content of the show.

Again, it's one of those internet things. It was done by the right people at the right place at the right time, and the internet had A LOT to do with it.


----------



## Sicarius

so... Hipsters?


----------



## Dethonator

Hipsters are far from being computer savvy. Bronies are typically CS majors.


----------



## Sicarius

everything you described at first, describes the typical hipster...

There are a few hipsters in the CS field, trust me, I've seen them.

I hate hipsters more than anyone else, and I really don't like defending them, but Tech Savvy is pretty vauge term. they're not computer illiterate, they're savvy enough to post blogs on a Mac.


----------



## Dethonator

Sicarius said:


> so... Hipsters?





Sicarius said:


> everything you described at first, describes the typical hipster...
> 
> There are a few hipsters in the CS field, trust me, I've seen them.
> 
> I hate hipsters more than anyone else, and I really don't like defending them, but Tech Savvy is pretty vauge term. they're not computer illiterate, they're savvy enough to post blogs on a Mac.



You clearly don't know what a brony or hipster is. This isn't very productive in the thread, and you shouldn't be trolling at 25.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Says the guy who watches a pony show meant for 11 year old girls 


That being said...each to their own I guess.


----------



## Sicarius

You shouldn't be watching a TV show for little girls, either.

Dammit Stealth.


----------



## Choop

nickgray said:


> Wasn't trying to be.



Was just an FYI. People do that all the time when they're trying to infer that they think someone else is full of it, and it just seems so obnoxious to me. 



nickgray said:


> There is no "norm" and quite frankly, who cares what people _consider_ to be something?



Actually there are plenty of social norms. Whether or not one cares is up to themselves, but it doesn't mean they don't exist.



nickgray said:


> So if you don't identify with a label about liking spongebob, why do you think every person who likes MiF should?



That's the thing though, I don't think it should be required. I know that it isn't, but that's the quickest and seemingly most common way people identify with others, at least online. 



nickgray said:


> Actually, the thing that bothered me the most is this guy who didn't even watch it, but apparently knows all about it. Then, of course, there's this "it's a show for little girls and that's why you shouldn't watch it" type of argument. Iron-proof, dare I say.



That quote you used of mine was from a fictitious argument that I made up, but one that could easily happen though. It'd also be a dead end, as I think there are other reasons beyond masculinity that can attribute to one not liking the show. It's kind of a blanket accusation, however I'm sure masculinity issues could be part of it also for many. 



nickgray said:


> I've already said it in my previous post, but I'll just repeat it: I thought it was a fad-like phenomenon at first, decided to finally watch one episode just for the hell of it, and guess what? It was nothing like I expected it to be. Turns out, it's a nice, perfectly watchable cute cartoon.



+1 for not being a mindless drone then!


----------



## Dethonator

Well, moving to another topic, you folks might like this:



And here is the bronies reaction:


----------



## Don Vito

So...Am I a mindless drone for not liking the show????


----------



## Fiction

I watched an episode today, its meh. Nothing I'd really bother getting into


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah its pretty boring..


----------



## Sicarius

kennedyblake said:


> So...Am I a mindless drone for not liking the show????


No. You're a real man. A man's man.

An Alabamian man.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> An Alabamian man.


----------



## Dethonator

Yeah, again, first two episodes are not really that good. It's just one of those shows where you have to sit through a couple of episodes to start appreciating. Not really for everyone which is pretty damn normal. That's basically why I get excited when I see another brony since their is good chance we have a lot of things in common, besides pony. 

My two cents when I watched the show: I wasn't anticipating anything. In fact, I kind of stumbled on it...by accident. Nobody I knew told me, and I did everything on my own so it was an individualistic journey. It wasn't a show I hated, nor was it a show I had high hopes for. I just opened the tab on chrome, and just watched a few episodes. For most of you guys, you probably won't like it, at most find it cute. I'm not here to convert bronies or anything, I'm just here to discuss with existing bronies. If you're weirded out by it and have some degree of distaste, or just bored from watching, it just isn't the show for you and that's all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Deth come to the chatroom!


----------



## guitareben

Sicarius said:


> You shouldn't be watching a TV show for little girls, either.




This interested me ^^ I'm curious as to why, in your mind, there appear to be things that people can and can't watch, because of their age.

"Want to watch that show which was originally aimed at younger kids? WELL YOU CAN'T. Why? Because you, and I, are men, and that means we all have to conform to how I think all men should act"

And what were your aims exactly? I can't understand why you kept coming back to this thread  (I guess from your point of view you might be trying to make a point, like I am now, but idk)



Sicarius said:


> So grow up, and be tolerant



Peace  And what you said above ^^

AAANNNYYWWAAYY, I think you guys might have just converted me O.O


----------



## Don Vito

Fiction said:


>


How an Aussie got a hold of my middle school yearbook is beyond me


----------



## shredguitar7

Id rather sit here and watch you dudes argue over a cartoon than watch the actual show. Entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Don Vito

shredguitar7 said:


> Id rather sit here and watch you dudes argue over a cartoon than watch the actual show. Entertaining as fuck.


Agreed


----------



## Sicarius

guitareben said:


> This interested me ^^ I'm curious as to why, in your mind, there appear to be things that people can and can't watch, because of their age.
> 
> "Want to watch that show which was originally aimed at younger kids? WELL YOU CAN'T. Why? Because you, and I, are men, and that means we all have to conform to how I think all men should act"
> 
> And what were your aims exactly? I can't understand why you kept coming back to this thread  (I guess from your point of view you might be trying to make a point, like I am now, but idk)
> 
> 
> 
> Peace  And what you said above ^^
> 
> AAANNNYYWWAAYY, I think you guys might have just converted me O.O


As I said before I don't really give a shit about who watches what. But for someone to tell me what I should and shouldn't do, due to my age, I think it only proper to remind them of the same. 

Also as state before I was being facetious with the last comment you quoted.

But, hey, nice try. Especially with trying to make it about gender security, when it wasn't. If you can't take a little jiving from peers, then you should keep things to yourself. I'm not trolling, or insulting anyone. Just ribbing some guys for something that's incredibly silly.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Deth come to the chatroom!



I'm never invited to the chat


----------



## Dethonator

New episode time: 



This new song by Pinkie Pie is better than the whole Dream Theater discography combined.


----------



## caskettheclown

Dethonator said:


> New episode time:
> 
> 
> 
> This new song by Pinkie Pie is better than the whole Dream Theater discography combined.




Oh Pinkie you so crazy


----------



## Pooluke41

Dethonator said:


> This new song by Pinkie Pie is better than the whole Dream Theater discography combined.



Don't ever say that again.


----------



## Raaaaal13

Damnit. That new Pinkie Pie song is infectious . Stupid song is stuck in my head. GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Deadseen

I like rainbows.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## guitareben

Sicarius said:


> But, hey, nice try. Especially with trying to make it about gender security, when it wasn't.



I don't remember that :O!

But whatever, I hate getting involved in these things >.< Gonna go back to doing  



Sicarius said:


> If you can't take a little jiving from peers, then you should keep things to yourself.



Yea, probably this 

Peace  

I'm off to watch some more MLP


----------



## Dethonator

Pooluke41 said:


> Don't ever say that again.



No worries, internet sarcasm.


----------



## Pooluke41

Dethonator said:


> No worries, internet sarcasm.



Better be, or you'll wake up and find fluttershy murdered on your doorstep.


----------



## Fiction

It's true, he will.

I've seen him attack a sheep before, a vicious man.


----------



## Dethonator

Fiction said:


> It's true, he will.
> 
> I've seen him attack a sheep before, a vicious man.



A SHEEP? HAHA! Fluttershy snapped a bear's neck!


----------



## Sicarius

in reality it'll probably be a sheep dyed pink in places.


----------



## Fiction

Man bears are easy to kill.

Sheep are so fucking hard, they have armour.


----------



## Pooluke41

Dethonator said:


> A SHEEP? HAHA! Fluttershy snapped a bear's neck!




I will snap that ponies neck faster than shono got banned.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That first song in the new episode is great. Not Dream Theater great, but pretty great and definitely enormously catchy.


----------



## Dethonator

I kind of cringed when I first heard it when it leaked.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Dethonator said:


> I kind of cringed when I first heard it when it leaked.



I didn't listen to it, I was afraid it would spoil part of the episode. It didn't, but you can't be too careful.


----------



## skeels

Last Friday I had one of my co-workers singing MLP all day.

Also, seven pages of MLP and I can't get a "whassup" for TOO LOUD BEAR!?


----------



## Fiction

No you can not.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Absolutely not


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This is now an _Adventure Time_ thread


----------



## Fiction

POTATOES AND DRAGONS!!!!!

The real best cartoon ever.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

WHY GOD WHY DID I CLICK THIS THREAD......


----------



## Don Vito

nvm don't want to risk a ban or anything


----------



## Pooluke41

Nope.jpg

This is a Funnybones thread.









Seriously if MLP was like this I'd probably watch it..


----------



## Dethonator

To each his own.


----------



## SpaceDock

I keep trying to ignore this thread, but it always shows up in the new posts. Let it die!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SpaceDock said:


> I keep trying to ignore this thread, but it always shows up in the new posts. Let it die!



Why?


----------



## Don Vito

^ Because cartoon horses, that's why.

This thread is now about anime high school girls.


----------



## Sicarius

kennedyblake said:


> ^ Because cartoon horses, that's why.
> 
> This thread is now about anime high school girls.


I counter with BABY METAL


----------



## Dethonator




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Tis a sad loss for the brony community and a win for asshole parents.


----------



## Dethonator

I would be okay if they changed her voice a little since she sounded more like a young colt than a mare. But taking out the derpy eyes and her name is really raising questions.


----------



## Raaaaal13

Ugh, this whole Derpy thing just makes me upset. There was nothing wrong with poor Derpy to begin with!  And now its like she has no identity. I'm sure I'm quoting what everyone else has said, but she will always be Derpy to me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

My personal feelings are that Derpy should not have been changed, it shows a lack of integrity and was rather unnecessary. They even said in multiple emails that they wouldn't change Derpy, then they do this. the voice sounds forced, and the edited line is weird. The last voice flowed better. It seems like Tabitha didn't really want to revoice, so she didn't live up to her quality. I'm a tad biased, though, as I tend not to be a fan of retcon of any form.


I'm curious to see what Ms. Faust has to say about this and what her feelings on this and Derpy's canonizing in the first place were.


----------



## Dethonator

Well, to the show's cast, it was just business.


----------



## liamh

Virginity...Virginity everywhere!


----------



## Pooluke41

It's not really the end of the world if someone changes the voice of a character...


----------



## Dethonator

Derpy was kind of a fan mascot, so including her in the new episode was a huge fan service. Apparently, due to Derpy being considered "offensive" Hasbro had to-re edit the scene, and it was more than the voice. They also took out her name when the character spoke to her, and her derpy eyes, making them more "fixed," which basically removed her character because those were her trademarks. These are small things to the average viewer, but for the fans it was pretty important because it was the animator's way of nodding to the fans during season 2. Some people are raging about it, but a lot are actually civilized in addressing this concern to Hasbro.

It's similar to "remastered" Steven Spielberg and George Lucas films.


----------



## skeels

*Does anyone even know who Too Loud Bear is!?!*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

skeels said:


> *Does anyone even know who Too Loud Bear is!?!*



Yes.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

This should not be a thing.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Pooluke41 said:


> I fucking love Spongebob.


----------



## Murdstone

I find it funny that this is actually a thing.


----------



## skeels

dragonblade629 said:


> Yes.



Thank you.

Yes.
Yes I'm sorry.

I'm all better now...


----------



## Pooluke41

Sephiroth952 said:


>




I fucking hated that. 

(Except the spongebob audio. Spongebob is metal as fuck. )


----------



## Dethonator

A screenshot from the show. Hint: they were at a bowling alley.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Dethonator said:


> A screenshot from the show. Hint: they were at a bowling alley.



Funnyjunk doesn't allow hot linking.

I assume it was this image, though.


----------



## Dethonator

dragonblade629 said:


> Funnyjunk doesn't allow hot linking.
> 
> I assume it was this image, though.
> 
> -snip-



Works fine on chrome.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Then.


----------



## anunnaki

I don't respect grown men who watch a cartoon made for little girls.
There's something very creepy about it.


----------



## Guitarman700

anunnaki said:


> I don't respect grown men who watch a cartoon made for little girls.
> There's something very creepy about it.


I don't watch the show, but I wasn't aware anyone here was asking for, or wanted your respect.
The level of hostility in this thread is pretty disgusting. Calm your tits.


----------



## anunnaki

Guitarman700 said:


> I don't watch the show, but I wasn't aware anyone here was asking for, or wanted your respect.
> The level of hostility in this thread is pretty disgusting. Calm your tits.



Alright then, sorry for stating my opinion

I'll keep my tits calm, maybe you should too


----------



## 7stringDemon

Damn, some of you guys are nuts! What's wrong with a guy letting out the little girl in his soul (even though I don't believe in those)? Are you telling me that you never wanted to mess with Barbies when you were a kid??? I did! And I was a Hot Wheels kid all day long! Some people never lose the kid in them. I envy them, personally. Because working and paying bills squashed all of that right out of me. And I wish it was still there!

No need to be so uptight! People like what they like!


----------



## tacotiklah

Holy hell are people judgmental. Granted I don't watch the show, but damn. I see this same hateful mindset in homo/transphobes all the time. It doesn't affect you, it won't hurt you in any way at all, and volcanos and hellfire won't erupt and shower flaming glittery death upon you because someone on the internet that you've never met wants to watch a kid's show. Seriously, the over the top hate in here reeks of gender insecurity. And sorry to say, I do know a thing or two about gender insecurity....

What I wanna know is if you hate the show and feel it's dumb/gay/etc, why keep coming back into this thread to read/post about it?

I feel like it's 30 year old dudes that watch the show, hate themselves for it, then come back in here to harass others that like it, just to feel better about themselves. 

To the bronies: Guys, just watch your show and forget the people that have nothing better to do than shit-talk over a kid's show. Love what you love, and don't apologize for it.


----------



## Aurochs34

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 4 Most Unexpected Fan Bases in Pop Culture | Cracked.com
> 
> It takes all kinds I guess.










Arousal just looks different between men and women.​


----------



## Bekanor

I don't really care about grown men liking a children's cartoon, but I am irritated by the way people turn any stupid fucking thing into a caste. It's not at all limited to this brony thing (even though this particular instance is the one that sparked my ire) and I by no means resent groupings of people with a common interest but once you start assigning a social classification to something as arbitrary as "we like this tv show" and defining yourself by it (not that anyone here is necessarily defining themselves as a "brony" above all else but given the depths of stupidity people are capable of, it's probably not unfair to assume that some people out there probably do) you're a fuckwit in my book, regardless of whether you're doing it to segregate a group out of derision or fellowship.

In the grand scheme of things though, this isn't any dumber than dickhead teens tying costume tails around their belts and calling themselves werewolves, or any number of similarly ridiculous fads. The good news is that they are just that, given time they will just go away. The bad news is something exponentially more stupid will more than likely replace them.

I know I sound like a crotchety old man on this but this sort of thing has irritated me since I was in high school watching people my own age filter into different, mutually exclusive social groupings based on the most puerile crap.


----------



## tacotiklah

I agree with hating dumb fads Bekanor, I really do. The werewolf thing to me is pretty dumb. Not a fan of MLP, but I came in here out of curiousity because I'm the type that when I don't understand something, I try to learn more about it. Or else I do like what I did with the werewolf thing and just ignore it completely and without the need to go out of my way to bash people that do like things.

Not sure why people have to get their panties in a twist over a cartoon, but then again, I'm sure people will find a reason to hate anything...


----------



## Bekanor

ghstofperdition said:


> I agree with hating dumb fads Bekanor, I really do. The werewolf thing to me is pretty dumb. Not a fan of MLP, but I came in here out of curiousity because I'm the type that when I don't understand something, I try to learn more about it. Or else I do like what I did with the werewolf thing and just ignore it completely and without the need to go out of my way to bash people that do like things.
> 
> Not sure why people have to get their panties in a twist over a cartoon, but then again, I'm sure people will find a reason to hate anything...



I'm not trying "bash" people so much as get "things that irritate me about human nature" off my chest.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Huh. Reading through this thread, it seems like a good 1/2 - 2/3 of the posts are bashing. It's always interesting when people go out of their way to try and delegitimize a fandom or insult people for petty reasons.

Ah well...


----------



## Bobo

So one of my Xbox friends has changed his gamer tag to something to do with this. He has it all in his bio. Haven't played with him in awhile, but I thought it was just a joke. Now I'm not sure. WTF


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Bobo said:


> So one of my Xbox friends has changed his gamer tag to something to do with this. He has it all in his bio. Haven't played with him in awhile, but I thought it was just a joke. Now I'm not sure. WTF



So why does it matter? People use things they like as usernames/gamertags/handles all the time.


----------



## -42-

I watched the first season in its entirety last summer, not as a brony so much as a fan of animation in general. It was pretty good. I didn't bother with the second season though.

I will say this, if Lauren Faust is the queen of Western Animation, then Genndy Tartakovsky is something the Evil Overlord May He Riegn for Eternity.


----------



## Bobo

dragonblade629 said:


> So why does it matter? People use things they like as usernames/gamertags/handles all the time.



It's not that it matters enough to make a big deal of, I'm just don't know if he's joking or serious. It's a coincedence I saw this thread. I'll bust his balls if he's serious, a grown man joining a cult following for a little girls show should expect as much  He's a smartass, so I hope he's serious so he can receive a bit of his own medicine. He went from pothead gamer tag to MLP, can't help but lawl at that.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

-42- said:


> I watched the first season in its entirety last summer, not as a brony so much as a fan of animation in general. It was pretty good. I didn't bother with the second season though.
> 
> I will say this, if Lauren Faust is the queen of Western Animation, then Genndy Tartakovsky is something the Evil Overlord May He Riegn for Eternity.



You should really watch the second season if you liked the first one. It's about 10x better, especially the first two and last two episodes. The Discord episodes and Royal Wedding pt 1 & 2 are probably the best episodes they've made.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I still watch Arthur regularly:


----------



## grey dog

my little pony: FUCK YEAH!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably one of the weirdest fandom's I've come across... 

As Randy said earlier; It's... okay at best. Nothing special. I never was a fan of Lauren's shows, so maybe that's probably why I don't get it. I grew up on Johnny Bravo, Dexter's Lab, Ed, Edd, and Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and that obscure-ish show Sheep In the Big City. I never liked the PPG's and Foster's Home

But I did read she was an animator for The Iron Giant, so I'll give her that.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm actually fairly neutral on the whole thing these days. I tried watching the show some more and got bored with it.


----------



## avenger

My experience with bronies has been middle aged boys who refuse to grow up and cling onto this show as a way to find women who will show them affection and not pass them by for being 30 with no job or future.

Necrobumpin.


----------



## Mexi

any girl that will stick around with a a guy despite being 30, having no job, no future AND obsessing over little my little pony is probably a real keeper tbh

edit: more importantly, she'll probably do all sorts of freaky shit for you too


----------



## avenger

tbh that was my ex.

Although I am not a brony nor was I ever unemployed, 30+, or deviod of a career/future she was indeed freaky.

XD


----------



## Somnium

I dig the show, but I was big into PPG growing up (I can thank PPG and DBZ for my early desensitization towards violence lol) and I enjoyed Foster's as well, so you could say I'm a fan of Faust's work. I just love cartoons though, from Disney to anime, animated programs will always reign supreme in my book.


----------



## ittoa666

Bit of a necrobump....

New brony reporting. I've been totally obsessed with the show for the last couple weeks. Glad to see that there's a thread here for this. 

Anybody see the latest episode?


----------



## Jakke

To be honest, I'm not much of a cartoon guy (apart from Family Guy), and My Little Pony is no exception. However, what I find annoying about this subculture is the desire to band together over even the slightest similarity (as in here: a show), whatever happened to some good, old-fashioned individualism? Humans are pack animals of course, but the survival of a pack depends on being at least slightly selective in the selection process
No, I'm not trying to make you into something you are not, but this mindset is completely foreign to me, and thus slightly intriguing.
And yes, My Little Pony will always be a children's show (aimed at girls) to me. You might praise qualities that makes you appreciate it, but it feels like a children's show to me, and apparently I'm not alone. 
This is not a judgement on my part, but I think that bronies will have to understand that their subculture is hard to understand for people (or that the need for said subculture is not understood), and that opposition (and/or dislike) is not always related to jelousy (because bronies are too real for us to handle), or insecurities regarding masculinity.

And with regards to earlier post, I have met several CS majors who are hipsters, so saying that hipsters in general lack computer savvy seems a bit sweeping to me.


----------



## flexkill

My closet cartoon is.......................Ta Daaaaaa!!!!


----------



## devolutionary

I have no idea what y'all are talking about.


----------



## Brill

Ashleigh&#65279; Ball's band.(she's the voice of applejack and rainbowdash). Its really awesome indie music.


----------



## raximkoron

I saw a lot of memes pop up about it for months on the internet before I started to question why. Seeing some people involved with the show that I remember from past shows I enjoyed sparked me to check it out, even if just ironically at first.

Lauren Faust created the characters and was the executive producer of the first season. To be honest, I'm 30, so a lot of her popular shows (PowerPuff Girls & Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends), I never really paid attention to. But she was involved in The Iron Giant and The Maxx which I enjoyed. More than her though, her husband (Craig McCracken) and his friend (Genndy Tartakovsky) had a hand in a ton of cartoons I watched in my earlier years (Dexters Laboratory, 2 Stupid Dogs, The Critic, etc). Either way, Lauren has stated that her husband had helped her with some writing decisions.

I was already a fan of "slice of life" style shows, a lot but not all of which were Japanese. After I got over the pastel colors, it became a lot more apparent to me that the show was written to not be just a vehicle to sell more toys, but to be genuinely entertaining and it serves that purpose rather well. Growing up watching most of the Disney afternoon shows (Goof Troop, Duck Tales, Darkwing Duck, Rescue Rangers, Tail Spin, etc), I was maybe a bit more accustomed to the idea of non-humanoid characters than some.

So I ended up liking the first few episodes and finished watching the first season while I was mostly bedridden with the flu. I got hooked on the show for a few reasons. Because the show is mostly slice-of-life, they explore the characters quite a bit so they're much more complicated than "I have pink hair and a butterfly on my butt". They also animate the show in Flash, so aesthetically it looks more appealing than most of the CG drivel I see if I wake up too early on a Saturday morning. Additionally, they brought on board a lot of incredibly talented voice actors (Tara Strong, Tabitha St. Germain, Nicole Oliver, even John De Lancie) who give a lot of depth of personality to the characters.

The protagonist was essentially a bookworm for most of her life and was forced to go out in the world and make some friends. It makes her kind of alien and ignorant to a lot of facets of relationships. Because of this, she sends reports to her mentor at the end of episodes about what lesson or moral she had experienced through the episode. It's a little cheesy, but ultimately heartwarming (and mostly lacking in the most recent season).

Since then, I've watched the show when new episodes come out, I've collected a lot of the toys because I like the characters they're associated with (and since my band is on hiatus while we search for a new drummer, I have a lot of extra cash to spend on frivolous stuff).


What I'm not, however, is an evangelist for the show. I don't cram it down people's throats, I'm not overbearing when I talk about it and respect people's differing opinions on the show. Nor do I pay attention to the stacks of electronic music, music videos or fan fiction that crazily obsessed people make.

The only thing that does irritate me is people on the internet who are so violently against things that they must speak out against them whether anyone cares or not. Whether it's MLP or Djent or whatever, it's pretty easy to see that if you're not interested in a topic, just ignore it and move on. Everyone'd be much happier and you'll have much more time to waste on enjoyable hobbies.


----------



## tacotiklah

Well as I promised a friend, I sat down and tried to watch S1:E1. I was honestly bored more than anything. Then again, I come from the Ren & Stimpy/Rocko's Modern Life/Angry Beavers era of cartoons where childish, obscene humor was king. 
I don't think it's a bad show, it's just not appealing to me.

But I do hate when people have to trash the show and the people that watch it. The only people that weird me out regarding this show are the people that literally have a weird sexual fetish for it. That does make me raise an eyebrow. 
However, they are a very tiny majority, so it's all good. Enjoy the show peeps! 
Time to go watch some more Angry Beavers.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The majority of people in the fandom are creeped out by those guys, who call themselves cloppers, as well.


----------



## Don Vito

dragonblade629 said:


> The majority of people in the fandom are creeped out by those guys, *who call themselves cloppers,* as well.


That's okay I didn't need to sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## vstealth

I dont get it at all, alot of adults watch adventure time and are big fans of the show but dont call them selves adventure timers or anything like that. Why do people who watch my little pony (not all of them) call them selves bronies? Its just weird...

I myself could never watch it, I saw a bit when looking after my little cousins and that + dora explorer was enough to really irritate me. I do watch anime but am very selective when it comes to that, if its not violent then I dont watch it pretty much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dragonblade629 said:


> cloppers


----------



## wankerness

I agree with all the people who dismiss people who are obsessed with the show as creepy sad furries and/or pedos, this isn't a show that's even funny/entertaining in a Spongebob/Dexter's Lab sort of way. Adventure Time is comparable to those and actually could hold appeal to non-twisted individuals.

EDIT:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

And this thread is still 90% bashing.


----------



## Polythoral

ghstofperdition said:


> Well as I promised a friend, I sat down and tried to watch S1:E1. I was honestly bored more than anything. Then again, I come from the Ren & Stimpy/Rocko's Modern Life/Angry Beavers era of cartoons where childish, obscene humor was king.
> I don't think it's a bad show, it's just not appealing to me.



Just want to say, the first few (or several) episodes are pretty bleh. They are definitely rather basic and entirely focused moreso on just being another show to cater to younger people. The show got a lot more depth (or something of the sort) in later episodes.



Also, lawd people be judgmental on everything for senseless reasons. 

'ALL PEOPLE WHO ENJOY MLP ARE FURRIES AND PEDOS.'

To the same extent that everyone that listens to metal worships Satan, burns churches, and consumes bat heads, maybe.


----------



## wankerness

Polythoral said:


> Just want to say, the first few (or several) episodes are pretty bleh. They are definitely rather basic and entirely focused moreso on just being another show to cater to younger people. The show got a lot more depth (or something of the sort) in later episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lawd people be judgmental on everything for senseless reasons.
> 
> 'ALL PEOPLE WHO ENJOY MLP ARE FURRIES AND PEDOS.'
> 
> To the same extent that everyone that listens to metal worships Satan, burns churches, and consumes bat heads, maybe.



I didn't say "watched and enjoy," I said obsessed with as in (male) people who refer to themselves as bronies and loudly proclaim their fandom everywhere and make things like this





There's some crazy dude on the main forum i go to that has a 50+ page thread that's just a windtunnel of him posting pics of my little pony photoshops and fanarts and it's the scariest thing I've ever seen. So yeah, maybe he ruined the show and tarred all other fans by association, but jesus christ, I can't think of any other show I've seen that provoked such reactions from the dark corners of the internet. It's like if a show starred Lola Bunny and that bat from Sonic the Hedgehog!


----------



## Don Vito

I want to stick money in her butt. My very own Pony Bank..


----------



## Polythoral

wankerness said:


> I didn't say "watched and enjoy," I said obsessed with as in (male) people who refer to themselves as bronies and loudly proclaim their fandom everywhere and *make things like this*



I'd be perfectly okay having made this, since it sold for like $800 I think. 

Anyways, there are lots of people who take it too far, and there are lots of people are just straight fucking annoying about it, but I don't necessarily find it wrong for people to make threads in the style of this one on forums and such about it. 

It (was) a good way to find people to talk to, play games with, etc., and a means of finding people with at least some sort of common interest. I hear people complain about seeing people wearing pony related shirts in public and such, but what makes it so different than wearing a music related shirt or whatever? You're basically just showing your own interest in something.

Unfortunately, the communities sorta changed though. I'm not one to say it's dead/dying/ruined/whatever, but it's definitely diluted in that there's far less respect, sort of, between people in the community. It's kinda become a habitat of the young, immature dickish type. It's unfortunate. 

Nonetheless, it's still an enjoyable show itself, given you get into the later episodes. Also, some of the 'obsession' you talk about isn't so awful, as the huge art related side of the community is wonderful. There is wonderful visual art, music, even games and such, that have come from it and endlessly continue to come from it. It has inspired many people, strange enough. There have also been tons of occasions of wonderful charity-related things done by the fandom (hate that word, but I tire of saying community every time).



Plus, come on, if there was an obsession of the same size in the online world for Doctor Who or Star Trek no one would have an issue, it's just cause it's ponies. :x



Edit: oh, and because I didn't mention it before, your picture of some bronies: I think there's tons of people in the metal community that I'd prefer to not associate with based on their appearance and such even moreso than those guys. olol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Polythoral said:


> Plus, come on, if there was an obsession of the same size in the online world for Doctor Who or Star Trek



I'm pretty sure there is.


----------



## wankerness

The difference here is those both have decades of backstory and novels and multiple series and stupid conventions for them and were always directed at nerds of all ages while my little pony is a new show for little girls. Thus crazy obsession from nerds for Star Trek and Doctor Who seems normally nerdy and the latter....doesn't


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

How do you think fandoms like that got started? Weird guys nerding out over a show not meant that way! Heck, Doctor Who IS a children's show, it really isn't that far off as far as weirdness.


----------



## tacotiklah

Polythoral said:


> Just want to say, the first few (or several) episodes are pretty bleh. They are definitely rather basic and entirely focused moreso on just being another show to cater to younger people. The show got a lot more depth (or something of the sort) in later episodes.



So then try to start watching the show from Season 2 then? I'm open-minded enough that I really wanna give this a chance. It just came off as too camp for my tastes at first.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Do you like Star Trek TNG? You may enjoy the Season 2 opening two parter, since it has a character voiced by John De Lancie that is essentially Q.


----------



## Choop

Polythoral said:


> Unfortunately, the communities sorta changed though. I'm not one to say it's dead/dying/ruined/whatever, but it's definitely diluted in that there's far less respect, sort of, between people in the community. It's kinda become a habitat of the young, immature dickish type. It's unfortunate.



I feel like there's always been that sort of element to the community, especially since it kind of snowball-developed on 4chan, and that's really my major problem with it. It's not even that I think the show is BAD (however I do find it kind of boring, and garners maybe more attention than it deserves, for some people maybe even the wrong reasons?). 

My ladyfriend is into it so I've seen a few more episodes. I liked Discord, but only because he was basically Q lol. However the plot usually makes me feel like I'm being beaten over the head with whatever idea they're trying to express, it's just super predictable. I dunno. I just can't relate to this show.

The bar for good tv is set really low anymore it feels like. Cartoons are dying for the most part, and crappy teen sitcoms, reality shows, and alien shit on the history channel reign supreme. I guess compared to most everything else, MLP is awesome.


----------



## abandonist

Choop said:


> alien shit on the history channel reigns supreme



You're goddamn right it does.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> I guess compared to most everything else, MLP is awesome.



I fucking love Modern Marvels.


----------



## Eric Christian

I was wondering if anyone knew why all the threads here on ss.org that attempt to somehow put a positive spin on this particular topic are allowed to remain however all the threads that espouse an opposite opinion are quickly closed...


----------



## fwd0120

I kinda dig the show......


----------



## jeremyb

How did this get to 10 pages!


----------



## tacotiklah

Why are people determined to be haters and drag this thread as far off-topic as possible?
If you don't like the show, just don't click on this thread. I feel like this is one of those things that makes even the most tame, mellow person become a troll.


----------



## Don Vito

The music is very good for what it is. Still don't get the general hype I'm afraid.


----------



## Don Vito

Is this still a thing, or did it die?


----------



## fwd0120

IDK. I still like the show, regardless of hype. Then again, I also watch Phineas and Ferb, and I'm under 20.


----------



## Don Vito

stupid/unfunny late night post


----------



## neoclassical

Hate to admit it, but I am a brony. My 8 and 6 year old daughters got me into the show. They even got me my very own Pinkie Pie figure.


----------

